
Trump won because of Facebook - mozumder
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/11/donald-trump-won-because-of-facebook.html?mid=twitter_nymag
======
striking
Trump won because the mainstream media was calling Trump voters racists.

Cry harder, NYMag. It seems you've realized that "new media" is your downfall.
But you haven't realized that people stopped reading the old media because
it's garbage. Because people didn't want to read articles in which they were
demonized for what they believed.

The way you change people's minds is by leveling with them, finding common
ground, and explaining why you think they're wrong. Not by mounting your high
horse and riding off into insanity.

~~~
mozumder
New media seems to be garbage, since it's all fake/made-up stories.

How do we get people to see the truth from traditional media, instead of the
made-up garbage they see in new media?

We really need to work together to solve the problem of Facebook/Twitter/etc..

